# SoMo Herfers Unite!!!!!!



## cigar_joel

Well it has been a while since the last SoMo herf, so I am going to start planning yet another Herf. I would like to see some of the kc and AR boys make it down/up for this one. What date will work for everyone. I was looking at :

Jan 27, 2007
Feb 03, 2007

If this date will work for any of you, let me know. PM or Call me!!!


Joel


----------



## EnyafanJT

i will have to think about it joel. i am not too bad on money but weather might be an issue.


----------



## drrgill

*Ready and Willing!! MANY ARE CALLED...FEW ARE CHOSEN!!*

*Drrgill*


----------



## allanb3369

Pretty sure the last weekend of January will be bad for me. February 3rd is possibly do-able. Will keep an eye on the thread and see what you guys get scheduled.


----------



## cigar_joel

allanb3369 said:


> Pretty sure the last weekend of January will be bad for me. February 3rd is possibly do-able. Will keep an eye on the thread and see what you guys get scheduled.


Feb 3rd would be the best for me as well, plus one more week to get bad weather out of the way!!!


----------



## hollywood

hey! are noobs allowed to come herf!? might be able to swing the Jan date? Will try to work the schedule around it if that's where you end up.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

hollywood said:


> hey! are noobs allowed to come herf!? might be able to swing the Jan date? Will try to work the schedule around it if that's where you end up.


Only if they bring kayaking appereal!!!!

I am in for either date. So pick one and let the planning begin.


----------



## allanb3369

Kayak_Rat said:


> Only if they bring kayaking appereal!!!!
> 
> I am in for either date. So pick one and let the planning begin.


Hey Dave -- You aren't a Noob! But would be awesome to see you there!

On a different subject, I may be a Noob when it comes to Kayaking


----------



## Kayak_Rat

allanb3369 said:


> Hey Dave -- You aren't a Noob! But would be awesome to see you there!
> 
> On a different subject, I may be a Noob when it comes to Kayaking


That can be remedied real fast. How far down the slope do you want to go? More than likely the kayak will be on the truck and I will be staying at the lake that night any way. By January it will be 80 degrees outside.


----------



## cigar_joel

All are welcome, well we are on a trial basis with Kayak Rat. No animal molestation and you can stay!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Is it Herf time yet?!!!
Any time Any place  :al


----------



## Bob

Can we come??
Either date would work for us!! 


Bob


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cigar_joel said:


> All are welcome, well we are on a trial basis with Kayak Rat. *No animal molestation and you can stay!!!*


Sounds like we need to set up a pre-herf for us Arkansas boys.


----------



## cigar_joel

Bob said:


> Can we come??
> Either date would work for us!!
> 
> Bob


Of course. We would love to have you all!!!



Kayak_Rat said:


> Sounds like we need to set up a pre-herf for us Arkansas boys.


Well, i guess i don't want to miss out on all the fun!!!! LOL


----------



## mu mike

Depending on the time, I can do either Saturday. It's my busy season but I'll try and sneak away from the office for a few cigars (and scotch, and overall debauchery).


----------



## drrgill

*Wanted to Bump this up....Are we talking Springfield for this or Jockeys Place?? If we can get KC group from the North and the Arkansas group from the South and meet up with the SOMO Herfers what a party!! Question is can Joel still plan Herfs along with Weddings??

Drrgill*


----------



## cigar_joel

drrgill said:


> *Wanted to Bump this up....Are we talking Springfield for this or Jockeys Place?? If we can get KC group from the North and the Arkansas group from the South and meet up with the SOMO Herfers what a party!! Question is can Joel still plan Herfs along with Weddings??
> 
> Drrgill*


We are looking at Springfield for this one. And Gil, I will never be to busy to plan herfs!!!! Hahahaha.


----------



## hollywood

OK ... we have Springfield as the location. Which date are we looking to do this thing!?!? I need a herf!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

hollywood said:


> OK ... we have Springfield as the location. *Which date are we looking to do this thing!?!?* I need a herf!


Come on Joel, getting married is no reason to leave you bro's haging about herf info.

QUIT PLAYING WITH MY EMOTIONS MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## cigar_joel

Kayak_Rat said:


> Come on Joel, getting married is no reason to leave you bro's haging about herf info.
> 
> QUIT PLAYING WITH MY EMOTIONS MAN!!!!!!!


Feb 10th!!!! Will this work for everyone?

I will apologize. Teresa and I are trying to plan a wedding in a town three hours away so it has been a major pain in the A$$. Thanks for the understanding. If this date doesn't work out, let m know.

Joel


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Come on wankers, Joel took a break from setting up his wedding plans, the east we can do is join him for the herf. Some one needs to knock some sense into him before he throws the rest of his life away.


----------



## mu mike

I think the 10th would work, I'll try and make it.


----------



## cigar_joel

Bump!!!! Anyone Else in???


----------



## Cigar Jockey

No Doubt :al


----------



## drrgill

*The 10th is good for me...Now we need a location...History has shown us Perfect weather to date. Also The RAT is requesting small farm animals again he and Joels Emus did not get along that well. If we are cooking I will bring the Sausage and peppers again. If Joels future bride will bake her famous cookies again...I will be happy!!

PS- Has anyone heard from BadKarma??

Later Drrgill*


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Either Joel's are my casa is otay


----------



## hollywood

Feb 10th looks clear for me so far! Let me know when and where. 

Cooking!? Now I'm really excited! What can I bring!?!?:dr


----------



## drrgill

hollywood said:


> Feb 10th looks clear for me so far! Let me know when and where.
> 
> Cooking!? Now I'm really excited! *What can I bring!?!?:*dr


*Hollywood...You know what we all want you to bring!!!! When you show up it will be like Elvis has arrived!! Looking forward to meeting you!

Drrgill*


----------



## Bob

We will do our best to remember where and when and will try to shove things out of the way to make it.


----------



## drrgill

Bob said:


> We will *do our best* to remember where and when and will *try* to shove things out of the way to make it.


*Doing your best and Trying are not the words we need to here!!!!!*

BE THERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## cigar_joel

Gil, i have been unable to get ahold of Lee. I am going to call a few local restaurants and see if we can have it there.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

drrgill said:


> The 10th is good for me...Now we need a location...History has shown us Perfect weather to date. Also *The RAT is requesting small farm animals *again he and Joels Emus did not get along that well. If we are cooking I will bring the Sausage and peppers again. If Joels future bride will bake her famous cookies again...I will be happy!!
> 
> PS- Has anyone heard from BadKarma??
> 
> Later Drrgill


WOOHOO!!! Rape and pillage, pillage and rape. Nothing like the smell of fresh farm animals in the morning.


----------



## Bob

drrgill said:


> *Doing your best and Trying are not the words we need to here!!!!!*
> 
> BE THERE!!!!!!!!


OR BE SQUARE??:r

Boxpressed or NOT!!!:w


----------



## JHawk

I am looking into ways to make it down that way! The wife has given me the tentative "thumbs up", so I just have to finalize some travel arrangements.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

cigar_joel said:


> Gil, i have been unable to get ahold of Lee. I am going to call a few local restaurants and see if we can have it there.


If not and don't mind the drive, my place is available.


----------



## drrgill

Cigar Jockey said:


> If not and don't mind the drive, *my place is available.*




*Yes Yes....A little farther for or KC Brothers and Sisters but well worth the drive....I vote for Jockeys....And Thanks for the Offer!!! But our Southern Bros and Sis will have no excuse now!!!

Drrgill

Thanks Jockey!!*

*PS- Ring Gauge bump for Jockey on that Offer!!*


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I am up for either. Which is closer to the lake? I am gonna try to get some fishing in if we are withing driving distance.


----------



## cigar_joel

So bob's place it is!!!!! Sweeet


----------



## drrgill

Kayak_Rat said:


> I am up for either. Which is closer to the lake? I am gonna try to *get some fishing in if we are withing driving distance.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> http://www.thehoneymoonhotel.com/index2.html
> 
> *Rat check out the website.....you can almost Cast off the front Porch!!
> 
> This was the location of the first SOMO Herf...What a day!!! I can't wait! If you remember I missed the second one and Promised the Peppers and onions so I owe you one.
> 
> Thanks again Jockey
> 
> Drrgill*


----------



## Cigar Jockey

mmmm Grub!!!
Yep bring the fishing equip, you can fish 1 min walk from the front door.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Cigar Jockey said:


> mmmm Grub!!!
> Yep bring the fishing equip, you can fish 1 min walk from the front door.


I am there with kayak in tow. Fishing gear is permanently mounted in the truck.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Kayak_Rat said:


> I am there with kayak in tow. Fishing gear is permanently mounted in the truck.


Go figure, my wife's foot is permanently mounted to my ass.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Cigar Jockey said:


> Go figure, my wife's foot is permanently mounted to my ass.


Thats one less tube of astroglide I have to bring. Thanks for the update.


----------



## cf2112

Feb 10th should be good.

I've got a job that I need to finish by Feb 5th (moved up from Feb 27th  ) If I can get er done and convince Big Momma, she's pretty good about things but with 4 kids and one being a newborn I make no promises.


----------



## hollywood

drrgill said:


> *Hollywood...You know what we all want you to bring!!!! When you show up it will be like Elvis has arrived!! Looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> Drrgill*


Seriously ... other than my elusive self; what should I bring!?!? 



Cigar Jockey said:


> ...my place is available.










to Bob for offering up the space!!


----------



## Bob

How about some elusive cigars?? 

Bob


----------



## hollywood

Bob said:


> How about some elusive cigars??
> 
> Bob


 Consider it done!! We can probably get a damn good PPP going!!


----------



## mu mike

cf2112 said:


> Feb 10th should be good.
> 
> I've got a job that I need to finish by Feb 5th (moved up from Feb 27th  ) If I can get er done and convince Big Momma, she's pretty good about things but with 4 kids and one being a newborn I make no promises.


Hey Rob! I am going to try and make it as well, hope to see you there.

Guys, what time are we planning to start?


----------



## cigar_joel

mu mike said:


> Hey Rob! I am going to try and make it as well, hope to see you there.
> 
> Guys, what time are we planning to start?


I will have PM's going out tonight or tomorrow with times, directions etc.Also carpool info!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Does 1pm sound good for you guys?
I figure I could pick up some Steaks and sides and everyone just throw in a few bucks for the goods.
Of course Drrgill isn't off the hook on Peppers & Sausage's :dr :tg 
:al
Is this the 10th then?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Cigar Jockey said:


> Does 1pm sound good for you guys?
> I figure I could pick up some Steaks and sides and everyone just throw in a few bucks for the goods.
> Of course Drrgill isn't off the hook on Peppers & *Sausage's* :dr :tg
> :al
> Is this the 10th then?


Joel told me Gill's sausage was :dr.

1 pm is great, I may get up there early and throw a line in or two.


----------



## cigar_joel

Tenth sounds good to me!!


----------



## drrgill

Kayak_Rat said:


> *Joel told me Gill's sausage was* :dr.
> 
> 1 pm is great, I may get up there early and throw a line in or two.


*Yes Rat I was crushed by the word of Joels Engagement but that puts you at the top of the list! Do you like Hot or Mild Sausage?? This is going to be a good one!!*

*Drrgill*


----------



## drrgill

JHawk said:


> I am looking into ways to make it down that way! The wife has given me the tentative "thumbs up", so I just have to finalize some travel arrangements.


*Hawk_ If you can make it to Sedalia you are welcome to ride down with me! That goes for any of the group from KC. We can meet Joels group in Springfield and carpool from there so we dont all have to drive.

LMK

Drrgill*


----------



## hollywood

Awesome!! 

What should we be doing about rooms for the night!? Guess we should book at the Jockey's place!?

Willing to share space .... as long as there are no farm animals involved!!


----------



## Bob

Which date we talking here? Are we speaking of Feb 10th??


----------



## Kayak_Rat

hollywood said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> What should we be doing about rooms for the night!? Guess we should book at the Jockey's place!?
> 
> Willing to share space .... *as long as there are no farm animals involved!!*


ummmm......yeah......about that. We might have to take this one to pm.


----------



## mu mike

I won't be able to spend the night, but I can sneak away from the office from noon to 5pm or so.

Does anyone have an objection to posting info about the herf on another forum? There are a couple of good guys that would probably love to come.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

mu mike said:


> I won't be able to spend the night, but I can sneak away from the office from noon to 5pm or so.
> 
> Does anyone have an objection to posting info about the herf on another forum? There are a couple of good guys that would probably love to come.


No Prob here


----------



## cigar_joel

I look forward to meeting some of you new to the SoMo guys. 

Also , Gil how is the pipe coming? I have a ton of new tobacco for us to dig into. And Teresa said she would make some cookies, a few extras just for you!!!!

Joel


----------



## cigar_joel

Also i will be bringing the SoMo herfers Cigar Cab if anyone wats to do a box pass!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Cremosa's for everyone :ss


----------



## cigar_joel

Cigar Jockey said:


> Cremosa's for everyone :ss


You wouldn't want the SoMo herfmaster to kick you out of your own house would you....LOL.

BTW, Did you ever watch your copy of the Fuente video!!!!!
I watched it again last night, sweet dvd.


----------



## cigar_joel

ARE YOU READY FOR SOME HERFING?????:ss :ss 



This thread is dying


----------



## hollywood

cigar_joel said:


> ARE YOU READY FOR SOME HERFING?????:ss :ss
> 
> This thread is dying


I'M READY!! :ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cigar_joel said:


> ARE YOU READY FOR SOME HERFING?????:ss :ss
> 
> This thread is dying


Not dying......aging. Can't friggin wait man. Trying to get some good stuff lined up for us. With Gill's sausage, Joel's emu's, Jokey's ass-foot fetish with his wife, and of course the livestock trailer in tow.........you wont be able to find a better time this side of sanity.

Here's to the SOMO herf :al


----------



## drrgill

Kayak_Rat said:


> Not dying......aging. Can't friggin wait man. Trying to get some good stuff lined up for us. With Gill's sausage, Joel's emu's, Jokey's ass-foot fetish with his wife, and of course the *livestock trailer in tow.........you wont be able to find a better time this side of sanity*.
> 
> Here's to the SOMO herf :al


*Never Thought about a Trailer....Good Idea Rat...I can put the Sheep in the Cab with me and pick up Joel amd his Gand in the Trailer!!

A little Bump to keep us going! Joel post us a list so we know how many are comming and How big a Trailer I need to get.

PS-Also is anyone bring Wives or Girlfriends to this event????

Drrgill*


----------



## JHawk

It's looking more and more like I WILL be in attendance! The wife is coming as well, but I think she is just planning to hang out in our room reading and relaxing -- too much smoke makes her sick!! I will finalize as soon as I can.


----------



## Bob

Herf HOTEL directions will be needed....p


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Man, I step away from the pc for a few days and the farm debauchery begins....W/O me? :tg
I figure most folks have their favorite mapquest or yahoo maps for getting directions...

2803 State Hwy Y
Forsyth MO 65653

Teresa's Cookies.....yummy!!!


----------



## Bob

Cigar Jockey said:


> Man, I step away from the pc for a few days and the farm debauchery begins....W/O me? :tg
> I figure most folks have their favorite mapquest or yahoo maps for getting directions...
> 
> 2803 State Hwy Y
> Forsyth MO 65653


Sorry old fella PC challenged...barely able to read a map...even have trouble seeing the wife from time to time and definately selective hearing established. About farm animals does it count to be born in "sheep Year"? or I thought "Pig year " is celebrated Feb 4th! Cookies ...Did someone say Cookies??:ss


----------



## JHawk

Let me know if there is anything you guys would like me to bring... food, drink, whatever! Also if there are any KC area folks who would like to caravan down, give me a shout!


----------



## Cigar Jockey

I'll get steak n Baked potato's n salad if someone wants to bring other sides or :al sounds good!!!


----------



## cigar_joel

Cigar Jockey said:


> I'll get steak n Baked potato's n salad if someone wants to bring other sides or :al sounds good!!!


i'll bring :al :al and :ss and a side.


----------



## drrgill

cigar_joel said:


> i'll bring :al :al and :ss and a side.


*Please bring the Wifey and her Cookies.....I and I will still bring the Sausage with Peppers and onions....going to work on my pipe this weekend....all this Carve your own action in the pipe forum is getting me ready to Herf...I wonder if I can carve it while I smoke it??

Drrgill

Ps- Joel where is or list of herfers we need to plan!! Need to know how much Sausage to Buy!!*


----------



## Cigar Jockey

A headcount would be nice :ss :al


----------



## cigar_joel

Headcount

1)Cigar Joel
2)Cigar Jockey
3)The Doc Gil
4)MU Mike
5)Jayhawk (Mizzou Rocks)
6)Kyayk Rat
7)Hollywood
8)Bob

*My dad and brother may come as well.

:ss *All others add your name*:ss


----------



## cigar_joel

drrgill said:


> *Please bring the Wifey and her Cookies.....I and I will still bring the Sausage with Peppers and onions....going to work on my pipe this weekend....all this Carve your own action in the pipe forum is getting me ready to Herf...I wonder if I can carve it while I smoke it??
> Drrgill
> 
> Ps- Joel where is or list of herfers we need to plan!! Need to know how much Sausage to Buy!!*


I can't wait to see it Gil. I have a cooler full of pipe tobacco from 1985 - 2006. It should be a good time. And yes you can carve it and smoke at the same time, i hear you doc's have skilled hands!!!


----------



## Gargamel

What's going on with this HERF? I'm in Columbia Missoura.


----------



## cigar_joel

Gargamel said:


> What's going on with this HERF? I'm in Columbia Missoura.


Its a SoMo herf, It will be Feb 10th in Forsyth. About a 3 1/2 hour drive for you. It is a good time, we will blow through a ton of pipe tobacco, cigars, beer, rum, other booze, food and conversation. It will leave nothing to be desired. Lol. Hope you can make it. If you need more info, you can pm *cigar Joel* or *cigar jockey itch*, or call me at 417-350-3865. Hope you can make it.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cigar_joel said:


> Its a SoMo herf, It will be Feb 10th in Forsyth. About a 3 1/2 hour drive for you. It is a good time, we will blow through a ton of pipe tobacco, cigars, beer, rum, other booze, food and conversation. It will leave nothing to be desired. Lol. Hope you can make it. If you need more info, you can pm *cigar Joel* or *cigar jockey itch*, or call me at 417-350-3865. Hope you can make it.


Don't forget to tell him about the livestock and Gill's sausage(the only reason anyone in their right mind would attend). 

Should really be a great time. Good brothers, good smokes, good booze, and Jockey's foot fetish.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Kayak_Rat said:


> Don't forget to tell him about the livestock and Gill's sausage(the only reason anyone in their right mind would attend).
> 
> Should really be a great time. Good brothers, good smokes, good booze, and Jockey's foot fetish.


:fu :fu :fu


----------



## drrgill

*New Pictures of the pipe....In the pipe Forum!! Joel this is the third time I have had to ask you for the list.....these wedding plans are causing memory lapse....stop dreaming about the Sheep and get us a head count!!!! If we don't have enough Sausage we will have to kill one of the sheep and have Lamb....and you know how the Rat gets when we take down one of his special women!!

Drrgill*

Just saw the head count....so never mind....The Rat will be a Happy Camper!


----------



## cigar_joel

drrgill said:


> *New Pictures of the pipe....In the pipe Forum!! Joel this is the third time I have had to ask you for the list.....these wedding plans are causing memory lapse....stop dreaming about the Sheep and get us a head count!!!! If we don't have enough Sausage we will have to kill one of the sheep and have Lamb....and you know how the Rat gets when we take down one of his special women!!
> 
> Drrgill*
> 
> Just saw the head count....so never mind....The Rat will be a Happy Camper!


  If they had a crying emoticon i would have used it. I made that list just for you Gil, My heart hurts......ooooowwww.

J/K Gil, i will find a way for you to make it up to me.

Hope you all have a good weekend, can't wait to herf.

Joel


----------



## Cigar Jockey

I want to exercise my taste buds, but the weather sux and I'm a puss when it gets cold, at least the sun was out long enough yesterday to suck down a Camacho Maduro Robusto :ss


----------



## cigar_joel

Cigar Jockey said:


> I want to exercise my taste buds, but the weather sux and I'm a puss when it gets cold, at least the sun was out long enough yesterday to suck down a Camacho Maduro Robusto :ss


You have some heaters for the herf right????

Also i saw your booth at the wedding show today, can't believe you didn't stay to see me!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Ohhh your the one who text message me.... 
I'm home with the kids my older son just got out of the hospital for being there a week for epilepsy testing.
And, I got's outside heaters, now I just have to find where they are.


----------



## cigar_joel

Ahh, memories of herfs past!!!! Coming up quickly.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

So that's what I had for breakfast....


----------



## drrgill

cigar_joel said:


> Ahh, memories of herfs past!!!! Coming up quickly.


*That will bring Tears to a Glass eye!!! That Cuban Rum is calling my name!!

Drrgill*


----------



## Kayak_Rat

It's coming up quick.

If Jockey doesnt care, I plan on arriving a little earlier than everyone else. I want to get some time out on the lake with my camera and the yak.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

No prob here


----------



## drrgill

Kayak_Rat said:


> It's coming up quick.
> 
> If Jockey doesnt care, I plan on arriving a little earlier than everyone else. I want to get some time out on the lake with my camera and the yak.


*I want to ride on the back of the Yac!!! Bring the Outriggers!!

Drrgill*


----------



## Kayak_Rat

drrgill said:


> *I want to ride on the back of the Yac!!! Bring the Outriggers!!*
> 
> *Drrgill*


:r :r :r


----------



## cigar_joel

drrgill said:


> *I want to ride on the back of the Yac!!! Bring the Outriggers!!
> 
> Drrgill*


I will bring the camera


----------



## mu mike

Is this thing inside or outside?


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Depending on weather, both.
Have a big patio will hang out on.


----------



## cigar_joel

mu mike said:


> Is this thing inside or outside?


Mike, we need to hook up sometime for a cigar, i think you are the only other springfield guy on here. Give me a call sometime. 350-3865. Look forward to herfing with you!!

Joel


----------



## mu mike

cigar_joel said:


> Mike, we need to hook up sometime for a cigar, i think you are the only other springfield guy on here. Give me a call sometime. 350-3865. Look forward to herfing with you!!
> 
> Joel


Definitely, would love to! I go up to Just For Him quite a bit, although with tax season upcoming it won't be as often. How often do you visit JFH?


----------



## drrgill

*SOMO Herf **** !!!*

*I am not saying who this is butt.....Its one of the SOMO and/or Hillbilly herfers at Halloween....What a costume....those small Farm animals will turn a good man every time!!

Drrgill*


----------



## cigar_joel

mu mike said:


> Definitely, would love to! I go up to Just For Him quite a bit, although with tax season upcoming it won't be as often. How often do you visit JFH?


At least once a week. I also go to don jonsons, his plce is a little wierd but he has some damn good deals, and old cigars. I work and go to school every morning afternoon but am free most evenings, just give me a call sometime when you are heading up.

Joel


----------



## cigar_joel

drrgill said:


> *SOMO Herf **** !!!*
> 
> *I am not saying who this is butt.....Its one of the SOMO and/or Hillbilly herfers at Halloween....What a costume....those small Farm animals will turn a good man every time!!
> 
> Drrgill*


Gil, i thought we agreed to delete all pictures of Zack. He was going through a rough time, take it easy on him...LOL


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cigar_joel said:


> Gil, i thought we agreed to delete all pictures of Zack. He was going through a rough time, take it easy on him...LOL


 ASSHATS!!!!!!


----------



## drrgill

Kayak_Rat said:


> ASSHATS!!!!!!


*You were Just to slow!!!*

*you were online when I posted it....I set my alarm and get up to check the Herf thread every two hours to make sure that does not happen to me*
*Joel has not seen the picture I have of him and the two emu 3 way!*
Drrgill


----------



## Kayak_Rat

drrgill said:


> *You were Just to slow!!!*
> 
> *you were online when I posted it....I set my alarm and get up to check the Herf thread every two hours to make sure that does not happen to me*
> *Joel has not seen the picture I have of him and the two emu 3 way!*
> Drrgill


I live by the rule "What happens at a herf, stays at the herf", but I wonder what Joels bride to be thinks about his playing around with those long legged creatures? Might make for interesting conversation.


----------



## cigar_joel

drrgill said:


> *You were Just to slow!!!*
> 
> *you were online when I posted it....I set my alarm and get up to check the Herf thread every two hours to make sure that does not happen to me*
> *Joel has not seen the picture I have of him and the two emu 3 way!*
> Drrgill


I love memories...lol

Here is gil and his mermen buds getting lucky, wish i could have made it gil.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

You figured she start asking questions about all the hairballs he coughs up.


----------



## cigar_joel

Cigar Jockey said:


> You figured she start asking questions about all the hairballs he coughs up.


This could become wrong ....er....in so many ways...lol.


----------



## LeafHog

cigar_joel said:


> I love memories...lol
> 
> Here is gil and his mermen buds getting lucky, wish i could have made it gil.


I've never seen Zach's hair that long. Guess you really do learn something new every day.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LeafHog said:


> I've never seen Zach's hair that long. Guess you really do learn something new every day.


Had to cut it because of the damn animal rights people. Sex is Sex no matter what with!!!!!!!:sb


----------



## hollywood

I don't think I'm going to get to go now!? My wife has to leave town on Sunday; and it is too far for me to be rushing back Saturday night after herfing all day, or trying to make it back early enough on Sunday. Something may change, but I'm doubting it. If I don't get to go ... I know you'll all have a great time!! 

:c


----------



## mu mike

cigar_joel said:


> At least once a week. I also go to don jonsons, his plce is a little wierd but he has some damn good deals, and old cigars. I work and go to school every morning afternoon but am free most evenings, just give me a call sometime when you are heading up.
> 
> Joel


Don's a good guy, he and my father-in-law go way back. Don used to supply him with cigarettes for his vending machines back when that was allowed and popular (my FIL owns Kinney Amusement & Vending, and Kinney Billiards).

I'll drop you a line sometime soon and we can meet up at JFH. My good friend is the cigar manager there (Christian) and I'm sure he'd have a couple smokes with us as well.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## cigar_joel

mu mike said:


> Don's a good guy, he and my father-in-law go way back. Don used to supply him with cigarettes for his vending machines back when that was allowed and popular (my FIL owns Kinney Amusement & Vending, and Kinney Billiards).
> 
> I'll drop you a line sometime soon and we can meet up at JFH. My good friend is the cigar manager there (Christian) and I'm sure he'd have a couple smokes with us as well.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


Sounds good!!!


----------



## drrgill

*JOEL...JOEL

Come Back Joel!!*


----------



## Kayak_Rat

drrgill said:


> *JOEL...JOEL
> 
> Come Back Joel!!*


It's sure got a pretty mouth.


----------



## drrgill

*HEY!!!!*

*Which one of you Stogie Suckers been messin with my Sister!!!*


----------



## cigar_joel

drrgill said:


> *HEY!!!!*
> 
> *Which one of you Stogie Suckers been messin with my Sister!!!*


Gil lets not play the blame game..... we will protect you, just stop pissing off your emu in-laws. lol


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Well I guess the Petting Zoo portion of the Herf is a no go.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Cigar Jockey said:


> Well I guess the Petting Zoo portion of the Herf is a no go.


Zoo sounds so negative.......lets call it a petting palace.

ARE WE THERE YET??????


----------



## drrgill

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61384

*Check out the above thread!! Thanks to Jockey!

SOMO Herfers have had these!!!! YUM YUM!!!

Drrgill*


----------



## cigar_joel

Bump....coming up quick!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Better damn warm up......


----------



## cigar_joel

Cigar Jockey said:


> Better damn warm up......


We have 2-3 inches now......damn winter


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Same here...Bleech


----------



## cigar_joel

Cigar Jockey said:


> Same here...Bleech


Oh Well, it always seems to perk up when herfen day comes around!!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Bump. Two weeks away. Planning on bringing some fresh roasted coffee. 

Bob you got a coffee maker?


----------



## JHawk

JHawk said:


> Let me know if there is anything you guys would like me to bring... food, drink, whatever! Also if there are any KC area folks who would like to caravan down, give me a shout!


This still stands... let me know what food, drink, etc. you want me to bring. And I'd be glad to caravan down with other KC guys.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Kayak_Rat said:


> Bump. Two weeks away. Planning on bringing some fresh roasted coffee.
> 
> Bob you got a coffee maker?


Before I had this venture in Tenn I use to Roast Coffee at our Coffee Shop "The Jumpin Bean".
Just didn't make it in a small TN Town though


----------



## mu mike

Kayak_Rat said:


> Bump. Two weeks away. Planning on bringing some fresh roasted coffee.
> 
> Bob you got a coffee maker?


Is it February 10th or February 17th?


----------



## Cigar Jockey

The 10th !!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Is it time yet?!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Did I miss it?????

Whew...that was a close one. One week to go.


----------



## drrgill

Kayak_Rat said:


> Did I miss it?????
> 
> Whew...that was a close one. One week to go.


*Yes I am Circuit training....Cigar....Pipe....Shot of rummm....Cup off Coffee.
Repeat!!!!

Drrgill*


----------



## drrgill

Cigar Jockey said:


> Better damn warm up......


*Forcast says 35 burrr...for next Sat....Lobby have that Rum Ready and Rat no need for the Outriggers...cant get into my wet suite. Can we break up the furniture and start a fire on the Deck....Just an Idea??

Drrgill*


----------



## Kayak_Rat

drrgill said:


> *Forcast says 35 burrr...for next Sat....Lobby have that Rum Ready and Rat no need for the Outriggers...cant get into my wet suite. Can we break up the furniture and start a fire on the Deck....Just an Idea??*
> 
> *Drrgill*


Might try some of that KY leftover from the HH. Seemed to do the job then.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Body Heat Gentlemen, Body Heat 
I've got 2 propane outside heaters, otherwise we will herf it indoors


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Cigar Jockey said:


> Body Heat Gentlemen, Body Heat
> I've got 2 propane outside heaters, otherwise we will herf it indoors


Hell Bob, the animals are not just good for the obvious.


----------



## allanb3369

Guys, I'm afraid you'll have to herf your way into oblivion without me. But am looking forward to seeing Joel (and whoever else makes it) at the Fox & Hound on Metcalf in Overland Park on February 17. 

Hopefully once everything cools down a bit, I can make it down south and meet some of ya'll :ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat

allanb3369 said:


> Guys, I'm afraid you'll have to herf your way into oblivion without me. But am looking forward to seeing Joel (and whoever else makes it) at the Fox & Hound on Metcalf in Overland Park on February 17.
> 
> Hopefully once everything cools down a bit, I can make it down south and meet some of ya'll :ss


Invitation is always open from us Arky guys. We usually get together about once or twice a month.


----------



## Bob

I am going to have to get informed when the KC herf is and the Arky herf is. Mary is working on going to competition in Springfield at the Missouri Bodybuilding competitions in July. Her fitness trainer has her working out this weekend. We might make the herf or we might not depending on when she has to work with her trainer. Sheesh, I am stuck too and my Bike has a flat on the front....so coming on the bike is out of the question.

Bob:c


----------



## Kayak_Rat

We are loosing people.....but I am still attending.


(do the two have a connection.....hrmmm)


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Snow for Saturday, Dammit


----------



## JHawk

How many are still planning to attend? I am still "in".


----------



## Cigar Jockey

:al More Cuban Rum for me :al


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Cigar Jockey said:


> :al More Cuban Rum for me :al


I am with you as long as Forsyth has a higher elevation than Springdale. That way I can ride my kayak home.


----------



## cigar_joel

I am still in


----------



## drrgill

cigar_joel said:


> I am still in


*What he said :tpd: I have spent to much money on EMU Chow to back out now!!

Drrgill*


----------



## Bob

Ding Blasted weather and schedule here....:c 

No fault with the planners....


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I am still game. Like four, maybe four and a half if you count Jockey. 

Two days away!!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey

cigar_joel said:


> I am still in


Is your better half coming?
Crystal was thinking about making cheesecake.

Kayak_Rat :fu


----------



## Bob

Cheesecake? Now I am really :c !!! I am sorry but my better half is making me miss out on CHEESECAKE!!!

:hn


----------



## cigar_joel

Cigar Jockey said:


> Is your better half coming?
> Crystal was thinking about making cheesecake.
> 
> Kayak_Rat :fu


No, to much wedding planning stuff. She is making cookies!!!! I may share!!!

Can't wait, what should we all bring bob?


----------



## Cigar Jockey

cigar_joel said:


> No, to much wedding planning stuff. She is making cookies!!!! I may share!!!
> 
> Can't wait, what should we all bring bob?


Figure I'll get steaks, potatoes & salad, whatever booze I can gather up.
if you feel like bringing something else, knock your self out.
Sorry Bob, I'll eat 
your slice of Cheesecake
Got a 5 pack of Don Pepin's coming tomorrow


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Cigar Jockey said:


> Cheesecake


NUFF SAID!!!!!


----------



## drrgill

*Forcast now up to 44...we have a history of great weather!!....keep the faith!!....Cuban Rum + 44 = 78 and Sunny...I plan on being at Just for Him between 9-10 need to pick up a few things. Also Rat get those beans roasted I have the pump thermous ready and am briging my French press and grinder* *Also the Sausage with pepper and onions as promissed.*

*CheeseCake YUM!!*

Drrgill


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Roasted some Tanzania Peaberry and some Panama Organic. I have a kerosene space heater if you want me to throw it in.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

I've got 2 heaters, we should be good since just a few could make it.
Mmmmmmm Home roasted coffee.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Hell!! For a bunch of ********, we are gonna have one high class affair. Should I dress business corporater or business casual?


----------



## mu mike

drrgill said:


> *Forcast now up to 44...we have a history of great weather!!....keep the faith!!....Cuban Rum + 44 = 78 and Sunny...I plan on being at Just for Him between 9-10 need to pick up a few things. Also Rat get those beans roasted I have the pump thermous ready and am briging my French press and grinder* *Also the Sausage with pepper and onions as promissed.*
> 
> *CheeseCake YUM!!*
> 
> Drrgill


I don't think JFH opens until 10am, at least during the week. I'm not sure about Saturdays, though.

I am going to try and make it. The returns are piling up on my desk so it depends on how much I get done today, tonight, and tomorrow morning.


----------



## drrgill

Kayak_Rat said:


> Hell!! For a bunch of ********, we are gonna have one high class affair. *Should I dress business corporater or business casual?*




*Just wear that Thong that Joel Likes!!*


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Where's a puke smiley when you need one.
BTW, their's alot of pink in the dining room as we set up for Valentines Day.
Should make for interesting herf photos.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Cigar Jockey said:


> Where's a puke smiley when you need one.
> BTW, their's alot of pink in the dining room as we set up for Valentines Day.
> Should make for interesting herf photos.


Thast funny......the thong is pink.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Cheesecake going in the oven....with real vanilla beans


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Cigar Jockey said:


> Cheesecake going in the oven....with real vanilla beans


Maybe I will just head up tonight.


----------



## hollywood

Bastages!!  

Really wish I could have made it over. Hopefully can get an invite again for the next one!

Have fun y'all!!


----------



## cigar_joel

hollywood said:


> Bastages!!
> 
> Really wish I could have made it over. Hopefully can get an invite again for the next one!
> 
> Have fun y'all!!


SoMo herfers are invited they are BORN!!!!! J/K

Looking forward to tomorrow, gil do you want to ride together?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

So the list includes:

Rat
Gill
Joel 
Jockey
Mike(maybe)

Is there anyone I left out?


----------



## IHT

Kayak_Rat said:


> Is there anyone I left out?


yo greasey cheesey granny.

:fu


----------



## JHawk

Kayak_Rat said:


> So the list includes:
> 
> Rat
> Gill
> Joel
> Jockey
> Mike(maybe)
> 
> Is there anyone I left out?


I am planning on being there!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

So the list includes:

Rat
Gill
Joel 
Jockey
Mike(maybe)
JHawk

Is there anyone I left out?


----------



## drrgill

JHawk said:


> I am planning on being there!


Hawk I see you online.....you are welcome to come to Sedalia and we can go down together...

Drrgill

Pm my #


----------



## JHawk

We are finishing up the packing and getting ready to head out the door! See ya there!


----------



## drrgill

*Another GREAT Herf for the SOMO Herfers. (Cigar_Jockey...Cigar_Joel...KayakRat..Jayhawk) The threat of bad weather drove some away but as usual we had beatiful weather. Thanks again to Cigar_Jockey for his unending hospitality...We had a Steak dinner to wrap up the evening...Yum.....also Homemade Cheesecake and Cookies. We made a new friend (Jayhawk and his Wife) this is what Herfs are all about. IHT would have been proud evryone had pipes and we spent as much time sampling diff Tobaccos as we did Ceegars. Looking forward to see even more new faces in Kansas City this Saturday!!

Drrgill*


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Thanks for coming guys.


----------



## cigar_joel

drrgill said:


> *Another GREAT Herf for the SOMO Herfers. (Cigar_Jockey...Cigar_Joel...KayakRat..Jayhawk) The threat of bad weather drove some away but as usual we had beatiful weather. Thanks again to Cigar_Jockey for his unending hospitality...We had a Steak dinner to wrap up the evening...Yum.....also Homemade Cheesecake and Cookies. We made a new friend (Jayhawk and his Wife) this is what Herfs are all about. IHT would have been proud evryone had pipes and we spent as much time sampling diff Tobaccos as we did Ceegars. Looking forward to see even more new faces in Kansas City this Saturday!!
> 
> Drrgill*


And some great pipe tobacco it was. Thanks again bob, great place, great food and great rum!!! Looking forward to the next!!!

Joel


----------



## LeafHog

So where are the pics?


----------



## IHT

LeafHog said:


> So where are the pics?


what he just said, where's the pics? 
where's the "this thread is useless without pics" smilie when you need it?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

They are on that stupid sewer rats computer. Sorry had a fairly busy weekend. Walmart would not develop the emu pics, something about morally wrong or something.


----------



## JHawk

I just got back to KC a little while ago. What a great time!! Thanks to Bob for the fine hospitality -- the wife and I enjoyed our two night stay. Thanks to Bob, Gil, Joel, and Zach for the great smokes they all gifted me (you know what they say about paybacks!!) and for the great conversation. I learned alot just listening to you guys talk about cigars, pipes, emus and whatever else came up! Thanks again and I hope we can do this againg soon!


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Thanks for coming buddy.:ss


----------



## Bob

We will have to try to make the next one...It would be nice to try to do a casino herf since we are so close to the casinos of Oklahoma, Seneca, Buffalo Run Casino or The Stables both in Miami Okla. The Biker Build off people come to Buffalo Run in the summer time. We also need to get to the Arky and KC herf sometime.

:ss


----------



## dayplanner

Hey all you SoMo'ers next time you get something like this going let me know, I'd love to try to make it. Looks like you have decent amount of herfers.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

volum said:


> Hey all you SoMo'ers next time you get something like this going let me know, I'd love to try to make it. Looks like you have decent amount of herfers.


How far in SOMO are you? We have a group here in NWArk that get together once or twice a month. Also thee are a few members in the Springfield/Branson area.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Sorry guys, no longer down there...relocated to NH.
Lost business / House in one swoop.
Living in a hotel up here starting over again...


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Cigar Jockey said:


> Sorry guys, no longer down there...relocated to NH.
> Lost business / House in one swoop.
> Living in a hotel up here starting over again...


Sorry to hear that Bob. Good luck to you.


----------



## dayplanner

Kayak_Rat said:


> How far in SOMO are you? We have a group here in NWArk that get together once or twice a month. Also thee are a few members in the Springfield/Branson area.


Springfield/Branson area


----------



## Bob

Cigar Jockey said:


> Sorry guys, no longer down there...relocated to NH.
> Lost business / House in one swoop.
> Living in a hotel up here starting over again...


Dang! We just met BOB and wanted to come see you again!!:ss


----------

